# Bunny too cold or not?



## cicca16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how I can tell if my bunny is too cold? I put the heating on last night and he had a funny episode were he didn't respond very well to the warmth so now I'm scared to put the heating on, but the room he's in is starting to get chilli on a night, in my opinion but I don't know if it is for my bunny. It's about 10 degrees C.

Any suggestions? Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## niffer (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not too sure. My rabbit Alfie loves lying next to the radiator when it's on, you can't get him to move away from it. I feel that he hates being cold but I can't really tell if he is or not as his behaviour doesn't change. He is a house rabbit and only goes in his bed at night but i tend to cover it over with a blanket just incase it gets too cold for him. I'm not much help sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## cicca16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi thanks for your suggestion. I think the blanket us a good idea actually. Never thought of that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## niffer (Sep 11, 2013)

It helps him to settle at night too without a blanket over his bed he just chews the bars even though he is only in it when we go to bed but goes straight to sleep when it goes on 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## cicca16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww bless!  I will definitely give it a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## akane (Sep 11, 2013)

Rabbits don't get too cold when kept out of the wind. Mine continue to have kits in -30F which is about the same C. People I talk to in Canada and Alaska keep them in unheated sheds or tarped outdoor cages when it gets -40 or -50F out. 

They do hate heat though. They are quite happy at close to freezing but unhappy at any temp that would make you sweat.


----------



## cicca16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Perfect that's brilliant thank you very much. I can rest my mind now that he's not cold. He didn't seem that bothered tonight however he was very bothered when the room was very warm with the heating on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

